# wrist watches for C&C



## y75stingray (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I spent three hours making this image for an advertisment only to have the vendor change the watches they wanted to use so I might as well post this one for C&C let me know what you think.


----------



## Leighton22 (Feb 20, 2011)

Could you share your techniques? Picture is good


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 21, 2011)

A magician never revels his secrets. However if you read "Light Science and Magic" "Photoshop for photographers" and take about 500 tutorials on google and you tube you will have all the tools you need to make an image like this.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 21, 2011)

y75stingray said:


> A magician never revels his secrets. However if you read "Light Science and Magic" "Photoshop for photographers" and take about 500 tutorials on google and you tube you will have all the tools you need to make an image like this.



You know, I understand where you're coming from BUT internet forums are about SHARING information, not just showing off. Even if you detailed a step by step diagram it's doubtful that without practice and perseverance that someone will duplicate your work. Photography is not Magic, it's science. Share and likewise learn from others, that's why we're all here, no?


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 21, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> y75stingray said:
> 
> 
> > A magician never revels his secrets. However if you read "Light Science and Magic" "Photoshop for photographers" and take about 500 tutorials on google and you tube you will have all the tools you need to make an image like this.
> ...


 
I'm not trying to show off I was looking for C&C sorry if I came off a bit snooty I didn't mean to in the slightest bit. It would take a long time to explain how i shot this. I suppose i can give a very abridged version
1. on a black background each watch shot seperatley

2. with hot lights 5500k

3. combined in photoshop

hope that helps some but again I would definetly read the books I recomended they are the best.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 21, 2011)

The one on the right is underexposed on part of the bezel. The winder on one is also underexposed. In fact, there are dark spots all over that make the entire picture self-distracting. The edges of the watches it too dark. 

If you're going to try to hide the bands, you need to hide the bands. Right now it looks like an afterthought and one is lead into "searching" the photo for detail. Also, they should be cropped tighter to show the detail on the faces more. 

Bottom line is that if you're going to force the viewer to see certain things and not see other things you should be consistent about it. Not "great" shots IMO.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 21, 2011)

y75stingray said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > y75stingray said:
> ...



Thanks! It did strike me as snooty but I know words without faces can be hard to read, thank you for the details!


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 21, 2011)

Rekd said:


> The one on the right is underexposed on part of the bezel. The winder on one is also underexposed. In fact, there are dark spots all over that make the entire picture self-distracting. The edges of the watches it too dark.
> 
> If you're going to try to hide the bands, you need to hide the bands. Right now it looks like an afterthought and one is lead into "searching" the photo for detail. Also, they should be cropped tighter to show the detail on the faces more.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the response its always good to get an outside opinion :thumbup:


----------



## raryke (Feb 25, 2011)

Look good to me! Keep up the good work


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the image, I think it does a pretty good job showcasing the watches clearly.
I think the 40 and the 30 on the top right watch is a little too dark, and is distracting...I know its a shadow, but I would like evener lighting.
I'd also like if the bottom watch was tilted a little bit more towards the camera. 
Maybe its a good thing they want different watches, you can tweak and make a better than average into a great photo.


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 28, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> I like the image, I think it does a pretty good job showcasing the watches clearly.
> I think the 40 and the 30 on the top right watch is a little too dark, and is distracting...I know its a shadow, but I would like evener lighting.
> I'd also like if the bottom watch was tilted a little bit more towards the camera.
> Maybe its a good thing they want different watches, you can tweak and make a better than average into a great photo.


 

It did in fact give me the oppurtunity to tweak the final image and it's much better thanks for the input. Wish I could share it but I wouldnt want to upset my employer " the image no longer belongs to me"
Check it out in I.W watch magazine next month.


----------

